# Nightlife



## Javi (Mar 18, 2005)

*Nominate* the 5 bests nightlifes in the world


----------



## Spotter (Feb 10, 2004)

Madrid
London
New York
Amsterdam
Berlin

European dominance, that's obvious, but somehow it's just cosier to go out in Europe!


----------



## eurocity (Apr 13, 2005)

1. London, for sure! 
2. LA
3. Amsterdam
4. Barcelona
5. NY


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

No... not that again!


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Tokyo, for sure.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

Southern Europe one´s ; Rome, Barcelona, Madrid, Athens, Lisbon


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

London, NYC, Tokyo, Hong Kong, and...I'll think about it.


----------



## WallyP (Nov 20, 2004)

London(by faaaarrr)
Ibiza
NYC
Berlin
Tokyo


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

TeKnO_Lx said:


> Southern Europe one´s ; Rome, Barcelona, Madrid, Athens, Lisbon


 Athens can´t be compared to Madrid in nightlife


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

*North America*
1. New York
2. Los Angeles
3. Miami
4. Toronto
5. San Francisco

*South America and the Caribbean*
1. Rio de Janeiro
2. Sao Paulo
3. Buenos Aires
4. Santiago
5. Havana

*Western Europe*
1. London
2. Paris
3. Madrid
4. Amsterdam
5. Berlin

*Eastern Europe*
1. Prague
2. Warsaw
3. Moscow
4. Belgrade
5. Riga

*Asia-Pacific*
1. Tokyo
2. Bangkok
3. Sydney
4. Manila
5. Hong Kong


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

*How is the situation of nightlife in your area?*

In Germany there are many nice discotheques, in which entrance is in most cases no problem, in the outskirts of big cities or in small cities near motorways, so they can reached very easily. Although these discotheques are nice, they are not very popular by people living in big cities, because there are many people from rural areas.
The discotheques in the centre of big cities however often have a strict dress code. They are in most cases smaller, but much better-known, because the music is made by famous DJs.
In some parts of Germany rave parties are watched suspiciously by authorities, because of the drug problem. Interestingly black music is more tolearated.
The opening times of discotheques in the outskirts and rural areas is usually from 8 o'clock or 9 o'clock in the evening until 3 to 5o'clock in the morning. Discotheques in big cities stay sometimes longer open.


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

London was a huge disappointment. Outside of the superclubs and SoHo, the streets are dead at night.
1. Tokyo
2. Sao Paolo
3. tie: Madrid/Barcelona
4. Berlin
5. NYC


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

1. Zürich
2. London
3. Berlin
4. New York
5. Vienna


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Montreal should be up there aswell


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

DrJekyll said:


> Athens can´t be compared to Madrid in nightlife


why do u say that? in SSC Madrid´s nightlife is somehow overrated,especialy in those city vs citys. weel i think´l have to check by myself one of these days..


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Madrid
Tokyo
New York
Valencia
Berlin


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

lokinyc said:


> London was a huge disappointment. Outside of the superclubs and SoHo, the streets are dead at night.



100% spot on. :yes:


----------



## Rats (Feb 10, 2005)

1).Madrid(latest and loudest,just incomparable.)
2).New York(here is where you can find it all.)
3).Tokyo(Incredible variety.)
4).Ibiza(Great super clubs.Only good in summer thou.)
5).London/Buenos Aires tie.I agree with some of the forumers that Londons streets are over-all pretty tame but it does have some gre8 clubs.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

1. London - I'm not being biased here. It is genuinely something that the city excels in...
2. Amsterdam
3. Barcelona
4. Ibiza
5. Madrid


----------



## Rats (Feb 10, 2005)

DrJekyll said:


> Athens can´t be compared to Madrid in nightlife


Well i don't think that any city can be compared to Madrid.But why put Athens down?Athens never the less does have fantastic nightlife.It would definately be in my top ten.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

lokinyc said:


> London was a huge disappointment. Outside of the superclubs and SoHo, the streets are dead at night.


How can you say that?? London is teeming with pubs, clubs, theatres, bars, discos, comedy clubs, late night cafes and restaurants! Which areas did you go to exactly?


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

Rats said:


> Well i don't think that any city can be compared to Madrid.But why put Athens down?Athens never the less does have fantastic nightlife.It would definately be in my top ten.


 maybe I went to the wrong places, although i was with people from Athens. 

The best nightlife for me in Europe is *Madrid* and *Istanbul*, but this is so subjective always...


----------



## WallyP (Nov 20, 2004)

Lol!..hahahahha
Holyland´s Gay parties are destroying!!!!!!!
I love freak places!!!!


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> How can you say that?? London is teeming with pubs, clubs, theatres, bars, discos, comedy clubs, late night cafes and restaurants! Which areas did you go to exactly?


You have to admit that the streets of London are mostly quiet after midnight.


----------



## Rats (Feb 10, 2005)

Justadude said:


> You have to admit that the streets of London are mostly quiet after midnight.



I think any foreigner that has been to London can comfirm that fact.The streets certainly don't have a party like atmosphere like you find in some other cities.London nightlife is certainly mostly indoors.


----------



## Rats (Feb 10, 2005)

DrJekyll said:


> maybe I went to the wrong places, although i was with people from Athens.
> 
> The best nightlife for me in Europe is *Madrid* and *Istanbul*, but this is so subjective always...



Like i said i've not experienced anything like the city you're obviously from Madrid.And Athens is not in the same class either.But i did enjoy Athens.I guess you have to go with a person that knows a city well to get a better picture.Istanbul seems interesting though.I've never sampled its nightlife yet.Hopefully one day soon i will.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

Rats said:


> I think any foreigner that has been to London can comfirm that fact.The streets certainly don't have a party like atmosphere like you find in some other cities.London nightlife is certainly mostly indoors.


Not at all, I came over to the UK from Australia 4 years ago and the UK 's nightlife is second to none. People are always walking the streets and the pub scene is phenominal. 

You forget when you spaniards are sleeping at lunchtime, the British have already had a couple of pints with thier steak and chips.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Not at all, I came over to the UK from Australia 4 years ago and the UK 's nightlife is second to none. People are always walking the streets and the pub scene is phenominal.
> 
> You forget when you spaniards are sleeping at lunchtime, the British have already had a couple of pints with thier steak and chips.



the siesta is not followed by all spaniards. it's just a topic. maybe 40 % of spanish population do it on weekends.

and as i see it, it is not a good costum to have taken 2 pints at lunchtime. if we count that british tkae morte pints in the evening, then they are all drunks :cheers:


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Not at all, I came over to the UK from Australia 4 years ago and the UK 's nightlife is second to none. People are always walking the streets and the pub scene is phenominal.
> 
> You forget when you spaniards are sleeping at lunchtime, the British have already had a couple of pints with thier steak and chips.



Well for one.Like myself.I don't think Rats is a Spaniard.
Then whats even funnier is that you've come from Australia and haven't seen anything like the U.K nightlife ???????????:lol: Australia.Australia.Don't get me wrong Australia is a lovely country with a very good standard of living.But on a serious note it's nightlife is virtually non existent.Sydney and Melbourne are extremely sedate cities to say the least.
So i can understand you being impressed by the pubs in the U.K when you are used to Australian standards.But Spaniards are rightfully famous for being the masters when it comes to nightlife.It's in a completely different class.Period.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Citrus-Fruit said:


> You forget when you spaniards are sleeping at lunchtime, the British have already had a couple of pints with thier steak and chips.


I've seen Spanish pensioners having Brandy for breakfast!! Personally I prefer the nightlife in Spain, because of the climate, there's more going on outdoors. The atmosphere just seems better too and it's cheaper :cheers2:

London and other big British cities have good nightlife too though, it's just different.

btw I wouldn't say that Sydney is sedate, Adelaide maybe, but Sydney has some great pubs, clubs, restaurants and theatres and gets very busy at night in many areas.


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

Yes, London nightlife is simply very different. By all means, if you want to do something it's all out there to be had. But besides one or two neighborhoods the city doesn't vibrate with nightlife. It's much more focused on indoorsy stuff like underground clubs, which are practically invisible to the street.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

Peshu said:


> Well for one.Like myself.I don't think Rats is a Spaniard.
> Then whats even funnier is that you've come from Australia and haven't seen anything like the U.K nightlife ???????????:lol: Australia.Australia.Don't get me wrong Australia is a lovely country with a very good standard of living.But on a serious note it's nightlife is virtually non existent.Sydney and Melbourne are extremely sedate cities to say the least.
> So i can understand you being impressed by the pubs in the U.K when you are used to Australian standards.But Spaniards are rightfully famous for being the masters when it comes to nightlife.It's in a completely different class.Period.



Peshu I have also visited Spain and the nightlife might be vibrant but it is indeed very cheesy and full of light-weights. 

Australia's main cities also have good nightlife's better then most European countries. but the UK's is very energetic but liek many have been saying its mostly indoors where the UK has thousands of clubs which knowone even knows about. 

I can gurrantee as well that a 90,000 populated city in the UK will have more pubs, clubs and bars then a 90,000 populated city in Spain.


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

US nightlife can`t be compared with Europe. Just take Amsterdam as a example. Find me a city in US that is so cool as Amsterdam..


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

DetoX said:


> US nightlife can`t be compared with Europe. Just take Amsterdam as a example. Find me a city in US that is so cool as Amsterdam..


NY has a good nightlife from what i heard and so does Miami, Las Vegas, and mayble Chicago. But most nightlife in US does suck compared to Europe.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

San Francisco and New Orleans are cool too.


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

DetoX said:


> US nightlife can`t be compared with Europe. Just take Amsterdam as a example. Find me a city in US that is so cool as Amsterdam..


New Orleans.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I think the main reasons why our nightlife is crap(with some exceptions) compared to European or Asian countries is do to lack of PT, suburban sprawl, the high drinking age, lack of vibrancy on our cities, and our shopping culture.


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

Citrus-Fruit said:


> I can gurrantee as well that a 90,000 populated city in the UK will have more pubs, clubs and bars then a 90,000 populated city in Spain.


 :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha: 

it's so funny what you say


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

DrJekyll said:


> :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha:
> 
> it's so funny what you say


why?

A british town probably has more pubs then a spanish city has bars

There use to be 54 pubs in a little town called Pershore when it had a population of just over 2,000

Now it has 13 and about 9 resturants with a popualtion of roughly 4,800.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

You forget you can drive the around the UK and bump into a brewary every 2 minutes, when you drive in spain you bump into nothing unless you are in a town or city and still then a decent bar or pub is hard to find.

Plus the Aussies and British would drink you guys under the table.


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

Citrus-Fruit said:


> I can gurrantee as well that a 90,000 populated city in the UK will have more pubs, clubs and bars then a 90,000 populated city in Spain.


 Apart of being false (Spain has the biggest rate of bars per inhabitant in the EU and doubles the EU average), it seems you are mistaking bars and pubs with nightlife. Nightlife is not necessarily taking place in bars but mainly in the STREET, where social relations are healthy and natural. But if it s with pubs know that when in the UK the pubs are closing in Spain they are opening; and yes, lots of them are cheesy, just like in the UK.


----------



## panamared (Feb 25, 2005)

sorry but panama city , panama , is the best , from salsa, merengue , reggae to trance , rock and techno , is just the best .

from a 25 cent beer to a $20 open bar all night . :cheers:


----------



## tommygunn (Apr 11, 2005)

DrJekyll said:


> Apart of being false (Spain has the biggest rate of bars per inhabitant in the EU and doubles the EU average), it seems you are mistaking bars and pubs with nightlife. Nightlife is not necessarily taking place in bars but mainly in the STREET, where social relations are healthy and natural. But if it s with pubs know that when in the UK the pubs are closing in Spain they are opening; and yes, lots of them are cheesy, just like in the UK.


the reason that spain has lots of bars is because of all the british over there we made sleepy towns into thriving areas of bars and shops.


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

tommygunn said:


> the reason that spain has lots of bars is because of all the british over there we made sleepy towns into thriving areas of bars and shops.


 Yes, maybe that s why British towns are so boring and sleepy nowadays, nobody remains there, everybody comes to Spain! 

See you at the local pub that closes at 1 am!


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

DrJekyll said:


> Yes, maybe that s why British towns are so boring and sleepy nowadays, nobody remains there, everybody comes to Spain!
> 
> See you at the local pub that closes at 1 am!


Umm, I know or gurantee that anyone with any common sense and un-biased views would choose a cosmopolitan British town or city then a Spanish city in terms of nightlife.

Anyone who bigs up Madrid are doing so on false pretenses not reallly knowing what its about. 

Think about it Ibiza is classified as Spains best ngihtlife, yet its fucking wank. 

P.S British bars and Clubs can open 24 hours in the near future, and where did you get 1am from. shows how mcuh you know, you havent even been to the UK.


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

The first word that a british person learns in spanish is *FIESTA* !!!! 


these are loveful jokes; I really loved England, but not precisely for its so called nightlife (out of London), which is reduced to be locked in a pub or club for hours doing nothing but abusing of alcohol.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

DrJekyll said:


> The first word that a british person learns in spanish is *FIESTA* !!!!
> 
> 
> these are loveful jokes; I really loved England, but not precisely for its so called nightlife (out of London), which is reduced to be locked in a pub or club for hours doing nothing but abusing of alcohol.


Actually its Hola


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Umm, I know or gurantee that anyone with any common sense and un-biased views would choose a cosmopolitan British town or city then a Spanish city in terms of nightlife.
> 
> Anyone who bigs up Madrid are doing so on false pretenses not reallly knowing what its about.
> 
> ...


 I agree with you in one thing; Ibiza is fucking wank and it can just be classified as Spain's best nightlife in some ridiculous travel agency promotions that are so popular in UK. 

But please don´t appeal to any _common sense and un-biased views_ in such a subjective thing like nightlife. You may prefer to spend the night in pubs or clubs, and I don´t have any doubt that the best ones in the world are in London, but other people can prefer another style. Personally the thing I enjoy most to LIVE the crowded street all night long, and I haven´t seen this in the UK, and believe me that I ve been (the 1 am closing pub story happened in Portsmouth). 

Anyway, it s simply subjective so don´t take it so serious. And as an advice to live Spain's nightlife forget Ibiza and the cheesy mediterranean coast and go to the summer festivals of the main cities, aste nagusia in Bilbao, sanfermines in Pamplona, feria de abril in Sevilla, fallas in Valencia, el bando de la Huerta in Murcia and so many others. It s just a different thing. 

Saludos.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

Or they could just go to Glastonbury, Reading or Leeds places where they can actually attract good music rather then crappy techno.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Umm, I know or gurantee that anyone with any common sense and un-biased views would choose a cosmopolitan British town or city then a Spanish city in terms of nightlife.
> 
> Anyone who bigs up Madrid are doing so on false pretenses not reallly knowing what its about.
> 
> ...



Hey dude get off your medication.You have no idea what you are talking about.A british town has more pubs and bars then similarly sized Spanish towns?????????????? :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious Dude you are either a little kid or just like to dish out loads of crap.It takes a U.K town ten times the size of a Spanish town to have an equivalent nightlife.
There are more then 30,000 bars in Madrid alone with a population of six million people.That city alone would have more bars then the whole of the U.K put together.Including your beloved London.
Ibiza is a Wankas island for many teeny foriegners.Madrid,Valencia,Seville etc...is where you get to taste real Spanish nightlife performed by the unsur-passed locals.WE all know that you can find 24 hour nightclubs in any major world city.Difference is go out on a Monday or Tuesday whatever in a large Spanish city at 5 a.m and an enormous chunk of the local population will be right there with you.And i guarentee you that the foreigners are the first to call it a night while the locals just keep going and going and going.
Right there are great 24 hour nightclubs in LOndon.But how many people frequent them on a Monday or Tuesday morning.What 1% of the population?
It really is persons like you that create trolls against your country.Due to the stupid,inflammatory comments such as the ones you make.
Comparing U.K nightlife to Spanish nightlife?Dude get a life!


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Plus the Aussies and British would drink you guys under the table.




:hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious You couldn't possibly be older then 14 years of age.That above comment really knocked me out!


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Concerning the British and Aussies outdrinking the Spaniards.Yeah right that's why one has to search for an open pub at 2 a.m anywhere in England.And i've never felt so threatened in my life then the time that i was walking around the rocks at midnight in Sydney on a thursday.It was just plain dead.While in Spain you just have to go round the corner as it is standard for any pub or bar to be open at that time.Seriously Citrusfruit.You're a classic. :weird:


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

Seriously Peshu, you are the only kid round here.

You're still attached to your mum's umbilical cord so dont try and lie to yourself and others and pretend you have visited these places. I think everyone here can tell you are a small ignorant shithead who does nothing but moan and complain about others to try and make himself feel better.

You think Madrid has more bars and pubs put together then the whole of the UK. deary me ...

Believe me its also common knowledge that the British drink phenominal amounts. and considering Spain is a wine drinking society, it amazes me that the British still managed to outmass the amount of wine and champagne drunk by the French and the Germans, and ovbiously the Spanish when its one of thier least favoured drink.

Now run along


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Seriously Peshu, you are the only kid round here.
> 
> You're still attached to your mum's umbilical cord so dont try and lie to yourself and others and pretend you have visited these places. I think everyone here can tell you are a small ignorant shithead who does nothing but moan and complain about others to try and make himself feel better.
> 
> ...




Citrusfruit.Your name says it all.It's not an alcoholic beverage.Is it?
Stop being such a jealous dip-stick and face reality.You lost.Accept the facts.And actually i don't think that Madrid has more bars and pubs then the whole U.K put together.It's just a fact.A statistical fact.Pure and simple.
Since you've pissed me off i will post the source any minute.Don't expect you to be verifying my next post as it's time for you to go to bed young man.
Ta ta.Off to bed or moma is going to get angry.You have school tommorow.
Please feel free to post the source that states the U.Ks superior number of pubs and bars.I'll be on the look-out.Yours truly.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

... "Without doubt, London's club scene is the most vibrant and diverse in Europe. Not only do the city's clubs have a great mix of music, but on occasion play host to some of the world's best (and hottest new) DJs. With the resurgence of hip-hop and a whole host of new 'retro' venues, it's also ever changing, as clubs open and close with regular frequency (see 'No place like Home' below). Not surprising then that even the most loyal of club folk have to trawl through the listings of publications like Time Out (www.timeout.com) just to keep apace of what's going on. For those expecting to be in town less than a week, the London Evening Standard's Thursday supplement 'Hot Tickets' should be considered essential reading.

Whatever your musical tastes, be it trance, garage, techno, indie, R'n'B or good old fashioned 70s/80s nostalgia, it's easy to find a venue in which serious fun can be had (particularly as we've also listed some of the best and/or most popular below)" ...


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

*London City * 

Bars (659) 
Nightclubs (93) 
Pubs (468) 
Wine bar (103) 

*Total - 1323*

Now you are trying to tell me Madrid - a City 3 times smaller then London has *28,677* more bars, pubs, and clubs.

:hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha: 

Do you know how stupid you sound?


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

:hahaha: :cucumber: Hey Citrusfruit!Enjoy.Look up the following source.And don't make me get you hundreds of sources i.e books,magazines etc....nearly all in English stating that Madrid is the worlds nightlife capital.I haven't got all year ya' know.Anyway have fun reading the stats. http://www.descubremadrid.com/estad_bloque2_04.asp


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

I see numbers, Translation would help ... you sure this isnt for Madrids entire region if correct?

Taxi for Peshu

P.S where does a English source state Madrid's nightlife to be the best?


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

O.K citrusfruit give me ten minutes to gather a few English sources stating Madrids nightlife to be the best.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

Citrus-Fruit said:


> *London City *
> 
> Bars (659)
> Nightclubs (93)
> ...



Umm well Ive just found out that those numbers are wrong, unless they are just talking about central London.

The city has over 5,000 pubs alone.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Anyway.Here are a few websites i've been able to google.
www.walksofspain.com/madrid-nightlife.html
http://easyjetinflight.com/features/2003/oct/madrid.html
http://www.lastnightoffreedom.co.uk/Abroad/Stag_Weekends_Madrid.htm
I will find you some quotes from books.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

FODORS.''Europe up close''. ''Madrid nightlife is considered by many to be the best in the world''.

AA citypack.''Madrid''.''Madrid is a disco owners paradise.This is the undisputed nightlife capital of Europe''.

Lonely planet.''Madrid''.''They all head out to what can justifably be called the best nightlife in the world''.

AA Key guide.''Spain''.''Madrid has arguably the best nightlife in Europe''.

Time out.''Madrid''.''To say that Madrilenos like to go out is like saying that Brazilians are fond of football.It doesn't even come close''.


I could go on and on.But you know what they say.Times up.


----------



## Rats (Feb 10, 2005)

Whoah.I hope this thread doesn't get out of hand.Hopefully it won't.
I think instead of putting down other cities,people should just concentrate on their personal choices.On the other hand certain forumers shouldn't make a comment if someone doesn't choose their city as a great nightlife center.Let's just respect peoples opinions.
On the topic.My favs were Madrid,New York,Tokyo,Ibiza,and London/Buenos Aires tied.I liked Madrid the most because of the festive atmosphere of its streets.I do understand that other people might not love that type of nightlife.They may prefer a huge indoor disco.Well that's fine and we should just respect the different opinions. :cheers:


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Nightlife threads ALWAYS get like this. For some reason, Brits and Spaniards are hyper-defensive against one another when it comes to nightlife reputation.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

In terms of quality, quantity and choice it would be London, but outside the WestEnd it is pretty quiet like some people picked up as most thats happening is behind closed doors, not to mention the 11pm closing time for pubs (although due to change to 24 hr licensing in November). There are 110 theatres, 600 cinema screens, 8000 pubs and bars and 500,000 people going clubbing each night, a million passing through the Soho area alone on any given evening. London arguably has the best theatre, comedy, live music, pubbing and clubbing scenes.

For me, in no particular order it would be Tokyo, London, Madrid, Athens, Berlin and NYC.


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

Peshu said:


> FODORS.''Europe up close''. ''Madrid nightlife is considered by many to be the best in the world''.
> 
> AA citypack.''Madrid''.''Madrid is a disco owners paradise.This is the undisputed nightlife capital of Europe''.
> 
> ...



wow, I think Citrus fruit hasn´t been able to reply to this.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

DrJekyll said:


> wow, I think Citrus fruit hasn´t been able to reply to this.


Not at all, You will find sources which will reflect the same responses for other cities, including London, Amsterdam and so on.

These are a few examples which reflect favourably to Madrid. but these people probably listen to trance 24/7 and drink Reefs.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Not at all, You will find sources which will reflect the same responses for other cities, including London, Amsterdam and so on.
> 
> These are a few examples which reflect favourably to Madrid. but these people probably listen to trance 24/7 and drink Reefs.


I think Madrid nightlife is great and I hate Trance and have never drunk Reef (is it even available in Spain?)


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> I think Madrid nightlife is great and I hate Trance and have never drunk Reef (is it even available in Spain?)



Every once in a while along comes a forumer such as Jonesy55 with brains to boot.I've stumbled across a few of your posts.And have got to say that you know what you're on about dude. :cheers:


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

oh no! not the damned London vs. Madrid nightlive again :|
btw. i like Madrid more it just has a better atmosphere imo


----------



## pricemazda (Feb 14, 2004)

Peshu, I have done this with you before, I have found just as many travel guides which say London has the best nigthlife in the world. The thing about travel guides is they are not going to tell how crap a place is. You have ju7st spent moeny on the book, they are hardly likely to say 'don't go'. 

Travel guides shouldn't really be used as evidence. 

Spanish bars are about the size of my garden shed.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

pricemazda said:


> Peshu, I have done this with you before, I have found just as many travel guides which say London has the best nigthlife in the world. The thing about travel guides is they are not going to tell how crap a place is. You have ju7st spent moeny on the book, they are hardly likely to say 'don't go'.
> 
> Travel guides shouldn't really be used as evidence.
> 
> Spanish bars are about the size of my garden shed.



and english pubs are about the size of my toilet


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> I think Madrid nightlife is great and I hate Trance and have never drunk Reef (is it even available in Spain?)



reef is not available here. even i don't know what it is. i guess it is a drink like burn or redbull


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2004)

1. Tokyo
2. Amsterdem
3. New York City
4. Paris
5. London


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

^ There is no way that Paris has better nightlife than London ...absolutely no way.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> ^ There is no way that Paris has better nightlife than London ...absolutely no way.


Depends what you like really, if French theatre or rai music is your thing then Paris would be better by a mile. All cities are different, you can't really say that one is better than the other because it has x hundred more bars or x thousand more people or the that the bars stay open for an extra hour or two or there are x hundred more restaurants, it's all a matter of personal taste. Stupid thread.


----------



## premutos (Mar 17, 2006)

whoever voted for los angeles obviously has never been here

hahahaah by law the clubs close at 2 am!!

get real

NYC is ok, but is also far from being the best night life in the world, we americans love to think we're the first on everything but we really arent, especially when it comes to nightlife


----------



## tigerboy (Jun 7, 2006)

It depends on what you mean by nightlife and what turns you on.

If its cinema: then Paris followed by NYC.

Food: Paris then NYC

Theatre: NYC then London then Paris way ahead of everywhere else.

Opera, classical music Ballet. I would say NYC marginally ahead on London and Paris anbd Milanperhaps.

Clubs. London and NY level with many big cities vying for top 10.

It really depends on what lights your fire. As I get slightly older I like to eat well when I can and go to theatre or music. For me Paris is number one but if I was an 18 yeaar rover I would prefer london.


----------

